# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Humbja e një shprese është më e rëndë se humbja e një të vërtete

## FLOWER

Nje thenie qe e lexova diku. C'mendim keni ju?

----------


## green

Shpresa na mban gjalle. 
Nqse vdes shpresa mbaron gjithcka. Jeta i ngjason nje peme me rrenje te kalbura. 
Ndersa nese nje e vertete vdes, kjo konsiderohet thjesht nje kapitull i mbyllur i jetes, qe me se fundmi e pranojme si te tille, duke pasur shpresen qe na ndihmon te shikojme perpara dhe qe na jep forcen per te hapur kapituj te rinj. Sepse jeta vazhdon...  :buzeqeshje: 

...just a thought...  :Lulja3: 

P.S. Mgjte "te vertete" njerez te ndryshem konsiderojne gjera te ndryshme. Ceshtje perceptimi!

----------


## Piranha

humbja e nje shprese do te thote te humbesh endrrat e tua per nje te ardhme ne te cilen ti investon gjate gjithe jetes dhe sipas mendimit tim eshte nje nga gjerat me negative.....nje e vertete eshte dicka kohore (e tanishme) dhe te nesermen i perket te kaluares qe nuk kthehet me pas....
personalisht preferoj te humbas nje te vertete sot sesa nje shprese mot.......hahahhaa.... me doli si ajo fjala e urte vetvetiu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

shprehja eshte shume e goditur !!

njeriu perballet ne jete me veshtiresi dhe te verteta te hidhura .. qe Do apo Sdo do i pranoje ashtu si te jene .
por shpresa na mban gjalle ... ajo vdes e fundit ..ajo na shtyn perdite e perdite qe kur dalim nga shtepia ta mbajme koken lart dhe ti japim vetes kurajon , durimin dhe vullnetin  se dite me te bukura do vine ..

per mua nese humb shpresa .. pavaresisht se vazhdon merr fryme ne pamje te jashtme .. ne brendesi ke vdekur si njeri ,, shpirt ...

----------


## Klajdi03

> Nje thenie qe e lexova diku. C'mendim keni ju?


Une jam i mendimit se humbja e nje te vertete eshte me e rende sesa humbja e shpreses. P.sh A ka jete pas vdekjes? Nqs do shpresoja nuk do kisha siguri absolute per kete pyejte por nqs kjo do ishte  nje e vertete dhe do kishte jete pas vdekjes nuk do deshiroja te shpresoja per nje jete tjeter. Prandaj per mua te vertetat i vdesin shpresat.

----------


## Klaraaa

Humbja e nje shprese eshte me e rende se humbja e nje te vertete !!!!!!

.......eshte e vertete, dhe teper shprehje e bukur dhe reale, ne boten ku jetojme sot, te vdesi nje e vertete eshte e hidhur, te vdes nje shprese, ka vdekur shpirti.......

Shpirtin e mban shpresa dhe pa te do ishte thjesht nje tunel i zymte ku nuk ka as "ajer" dhe as "jete"...

----------


## StormAngel

Kur nje njeri humbet shpresen,ai ne fakt humbet gjithcka.
Eshte pikerisht shpresa per nje dite me te mire qe na zgjon nga shtrati,shpresa per nje page me te mire ajo qe na con ne pune,shpresa e prinderve tone per nje te ardhme me te mire tonen.
E gjitha jeta e njeriut eshte e mberthyer me shprese dhe humbja e kesaj eshte edhe humbje e nje te vertete.


Stormi

----------


## Dito

> Nje thenie qe e lexova diku. C'mendim keni ju?


Shpresa eshte ajo ura lidhese drejt se vertetes, pra jane te dyja te renda s`do te doja te humbja asnjeren.

Dito.

----------


## Mina

Shpresen e ke ti ne dore, te verteten e ka fati!

----------


## ElMajico

> Shpresen e ke ti ne dore, te verteten e ka fati!


po te humbesh shpresen humb komplet si njeri do jesh bosh...

me peqlen dhe mendimi qe citova me lart....

----------


## angeldust

Mund te jete dicka e rende, por nganjehere koha tregon se humbja e nje shprese (kur kjo eshte e pabaze) eshte nje gje e mire.

----------


## Anisela

Shpresa eshte reze drite, qe ndricon diten e pare dhe te fundit te jetes sone.

----------


## Baptist

Do te doja te dija kush e ka thene se e paska thene tamam.

----------


## DI_ANA

Humbja E Shpreses Per Mua Do Te Thote Dicka Te Rende....te Pasherueshme...

Mendoj Se Ne Jete Kemi Shume Zhgenjime Dhe Pabesi Ne Vetvete Ose  Te Njerezit Qe Na Rrethojne...mendoj Se Te Jetosh Me Shpresa Eshte Nje Siguri Ndaj Jetes...nje Ndjenje Qe Do Te Thote Qe Pos U Be Sot...do Te Behet Me Siguri Nje Dite.....
Dhe Kur Ate Dite Qe Pret Kjo Shprese Humb Atehere Mund Te Themi Qe Kemi Humbur Dicka Te Cmuar Nga Vetja Dhe Qe Nuk Mund Ta Gjejme Me..


Respekte

----------


## SEABREEZE

> Nje thenie qe e lexova diku. C'mendim keni ju?


Kjo varet nga tipi i gjithsecilit
Mendoj se nese njeriu eshte me shume realist se sa enderrimtar ne menyren se si konceptoon jeten e tij atehere per te shpresa eshte thjesht nje vertete logjike qe ka dy ane TE MUNDUREN  dhe TE PAMUNDUREN.
Ndersa per nje enderrimtar shpresa eshte thejsht nje arratisje nga realiteti i tij i deshtuar prandaj edhe humbja per te do te ishte  e dyfishte.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Kjo varet nga tipi i gjithsecilit
> Mendoj se nese njeriu eshte me shume realist se sa enderrimtar ne menyren se si konceptoon jeten e tij atehere per te shpresa eshte thjesht nje vertete logjike qe ka dy ane TE MUNDUREN  dhe TE PAMUNDUREN.
> Ndersa per nje enderrimtar shpresa eshte thejsht nje arratisje nga realiteti i tij i deshtuar prandaj edhe humbja per te do te ishte  e dyfishte.


mire e ke thene.

----------


## Baptist

Shume bukur e thene.




> Kjo varet nga tipi i gjithsecilit
> Mendoj se nese njeriu eshte me shume realist se sa enderrimtar ne menyren se si konceptoon jeten e tij atehere per te shpresa eshte thjesht nje vertete logjike qe ka dy ane TE MUNDUREN  dhe TE PAMUNDUREN.
> Ndersa per nje enderrimtar shpresa eshte thejsht nje arratisje nga realiteti i tij i deshtuar prandaj edhe humbja per te do te ishte  e dyfishte.


Ndonese kam pershtypjen se nuk eshte shpalosur plotesisht. 
Kjo thenie me duket shume me e thelle dhe si e tille universale. Pasi thash universale, kujtoj se nuk varet nga tipi i njeriut:"Mendoj se nese njeriu eshte me shume realist se sa enderrimtar ne menyren se si konceptoon jeten e tij atehere per te shpresa eshte thjesht nje vertete logjike qe ka dy ane TE MUNDUREN  dhe TE PAMUNDUREN."Shume e sakte, por edhe kjo arrine te behet e vlefshme per te dy palet dhe vlene si per "enderrimtarin" ashtu edhe per "realistin". 

Mendoj, shpresat kultivohen ndaj se ardhmes.
[Ardhmeria nuk ka ngjare ende. ]
E verteta eshte fakt i se shkuares; se kryeres.

Ne kete domen, e verteta eshte me pak e vlefshme sepse ajo vet eshte rezultat i nje shprese te shkuar; eshte plotesuar ose ka deshtuar dhe si e tille eshte e tejkaluar, por shpresa ka vleren me te madhe ne faktin se ajo gjate gjithe kohes te jep optimizem sepse mund edhe te plotesohet.

Implikimet tjera jane ne ate se humbja e nje te vertete te padeshiruar mund te konsiderohet edhe si fitim, por humbja e shpreses nenkupton humbjen e shikimit te thelesi...

..por qe ketu e andej merr ngjyra te hirta dhe behet teme e rende qe perfundon me absudin e jetes. Gje qe nuk deshiroj ta zberthej publikisht

Pershendetje dhe respekt

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

> Nje thenie qe e lexova diku. C'mendim keni ju?


      MOS HARRO SE AI QE KA HUMB SHPRESEN NUK KA ME SE CFARE TE HUMBASE.

----------


## frojdesha

te humbasesh nje shprese ne te vertete ke humbur nje mundesi per te mos u merzitur ama e verteta eshte ajo qe na bind qe merzija eshte nje e e vertete me e madhe sesa te shpresa. Thone qe te jetosh me shprese eshte nje menyre vazhdimesie ama po te ishte e vetete atehere edhe materia do te ishte iluzion

----------


## serenata

Njeriu jeton me shprese. Ne qofte se ai e humb kete, eshte i pa vlere ne shoqeri.

----------

